# can you bury copper pipe ?



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i would like to conduct some copper pipe from my basement under the foundation outside to go to a future shed.

Q: which type of pipe should i go with ? is copper okay ? some dude at ferguson told me i should go with soft copper that comes in a spool.

thanks,

- a -


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

K copper only. NOW get ready for one hell of a sticker shock.
Last I heard, about a month ago, here in NJ 50' roll of 3/4" was 1000.00


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

60 ft spool of 1/2" in DC - $210.

Q2: why would CPVC not be okay ? or PEX ?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

*also*

can only soft copper be buried or would regular be okay too ?

also, can i just bury it as is or should i wrap some insulation around ?

thanks,

- a -


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Run it in Pex, but you can use copper L if you want, it don't need to be soft copper unless the pipe will be in a slab, then the deal with that is no joints allowed under a slab. You can bury it without insulation.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

Dont know about where your at,,,but MY first choice of material would be 1" 120 or 150# plastic rolled pipe. NEVER even think of the 80# stuff AND for sure use brass inserts, NOT plastic. Volume and pressure SO much better with inch over 3/4 it aint funny,,,cause the inserts cut down the inside diameter ALOT. Unless your water and brass dont get along,,,which I really doubt!!


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Run it in Pex


what is cheaper, PEX or copper (i would say the former) ?

also, does PEX assemble similar to (C)PVC ?

thanks again,

- a -


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> ... unless the pipe will be in a slab, then the deal with that is no joints allowed under a slab


while copper cannot have joints under concrete (which will be my situation), can PEX have them ? since i plan to do it in two phases, i will have to have joints.

thanks,

- a -


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Where I am, if you go with copper and will have joints underground the joints must be silver soldered. Personally, I'd go with PEX which is cheaper and very easy to install. My only hesitation with your situation would be having a PEX joint underground. While it will most likely be fine, my way of thinking is "why bother with it". You can get it in a roll and with that roll there is no need for a joint. Think about it. Every joint is a possible leak at some point. Likely? No, probably not. Possible? Absolutely.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Running hard copper underground is asking for trouble. The ground is constantly moving and the rigid copper will kink or break. I always use mechanical fittings (flare type) underground with soft copper. There are too many other products that are much cheaper than copper is right now.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Cpvc*

in my municipality CPVC is legal while PEX is not.

Q1: can CPVC be buried under concrete WITH JOINTS ?
Q2: since i am scared of water supply pipe with or without joints breaking and water saturating the ground, is it feasible to install a small meter on the line before it goes under ground which would indicate flow in case of breakage ? i would also install a valve next to the meter to disable it in case a breakage is indicated.
Q3: are there CPVC-copper adapters (i am pretty sure there are) ?

thanks,

- a -


----------



## Mike2756 (Oct 24, 2008)

I live up here in alaska and we use copper which we are required to bury 10' Te benifits of copper is if the pipe freezes you can run a current through the pipe to thaw the pipe and if you need to locate the pipe to avoid damage from digging it will carry a signal for the locator. The down side of copper is electrolisis will eat it up. If I lived in non freezing country I would use Pex and run a piece of copper wire wrapped aroung the pex to be used for locates


----------



## louwatters (Aug 5, 2009)

We have copper in our home here in SF (so no freezing problems really) but they have worked out well. I've had to do some repairs in the past but with the help of a few {link removed - please stop posting the same links to try to drive people to your site} guides it was really no problem


----------

